
A Primer on Copywriting - vatsal_k
https://almanack.substack.com/p/how-to-write-so-people-buy
======
vatsal_k
I spent the last month going through books that one must read to understand
the fundamentals of copywriting.

The books I refereed to are:

1\. Scientific Advertising by Claude C. Hopkins 2\. Tested Advertising Methods
by John Caples 3\. Ogilvy on Advertising by David Ogilvy 4\. Hey, Whipple,
Squeeze This by Luke Sullivan 5\. Ca$hvertising by Drew Eric Whitman

In the linked article, I summarize my major takeaways from all those books.
Hope it'll be of help to some here.

